# What was your first board?



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

...............


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Sims Switchblade 88*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice I had one of those switchblades. I believe the first model was a Sims 1610, with the pointed nose and square tail. I wish I had of kept it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my first was a private label 159. it was too big for me, stiff as a 2x4 and heavy as hell, but it got the job done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

a beyond lowrider by FBM composites. 151,flat kicks, baseless preston bindings and way too small for me. i wish i still had that thing kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine is the one to the left, it's a Allian Team 155 with old Burton custom bindings. Not sure how old it is, I bought it used, I guess it has to be at least from 2000 or so


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I loved the red flames


Flamer!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lamar Adam Merriman pro with Morrow low back bindings and air walk freestyle half pipe boots.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Burton Elite 150. I don't even know what year it was anymore. Somewhere between '85 - '87.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My god look at how back seat that was. I'm so jealous of that stance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually had to email Santa Cruz and ask them what was up with my first board that I bought back in '99/'00. It's a '99 Santa Cruz S-Type 160 with Salomon SP3 bindings and some really crappy Lamar boots. SC said the board was more of a racing setup, very stiff board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait SC actually answered an email? I thought they went out of business.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait SC actually answered an email? I thought they went out of business.


Santa Cruz Snowboards 2008


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know they're around its a joke because there's inside rumblings that they're going under.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't doubt it, they aren't mainstream anymore and there's a lot of good competition out there. They answered my email in about two days, I sent them a picture of the board, then sent me an email the next day telling me about it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

1991 Burton Air w/ Burton Freestyle Bindings not sure what size but I could always go home and check since it is in my basement.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Gay as in funny*

OK how about those first boards in action? This is my second board, a Sims Halfpipe that replaced a broken Switchblade.. 1989 in my Life's a Beach ****** racing at Coronet Peak in NZ.  Yes, I'm laughing at myself...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

That's some steezy onesuit jacket you got there Suburban. No Joke.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

1984 Burton Performer.

It had the snurfer cord and two holes in the nose. The big deal with this board was the heel straps that were integrated into the bindings.

Dang I'm old. :laugh:


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

First board i ever owned was a 146 morrow customized revert with preston t1 bindings. Still have the thing laying around in my room. No idea how old it was but it looked like it had definetly been through a few seasons when i bought it used like 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

My first board was the Salomon Pulse 07.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Ha I can't even remember mine it was some kind of Kemper or someting like that its so old I only had it for a season before I got my Vista in 2000


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine was a 2006 Option Icon 154 with some Sims somethingortheother bindings... yeap, I've only been in this for two full seasons :laugh:... but i think I'm progressing quickly

I still have the board, and i sold the bindings i bought it with for $50... I'm gonna keep it as my "learn-new-stuff-on" board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, my first board was a Mistral, picked it up in 1991 or so at a good old ski school swap. And it was WAY too big for me, kinda wish I would've held on to it for memories sake.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Flamer!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Suppose he had that coming huh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

a 99 Marrow fury 
with generic Marrow bindings
and generic marrow boots
$300 brand new
lol wow times have changed


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

The board on the right was my first board. I think it's a liquid 145, (Don't remember what kind), circa '95-ish. The one on the left was my second. It's a ros. dazer 145, circa '99. You can't see em, but it's got some gay flames on the bottom.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

My first board was a Tucker handmade 148(wood floor lookin topsheet, with "T U C K E R" on base, back around 96


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Corporate Lackey

Burton A deck 59
frestyle binders
Ion boots


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lamar Impact 155
Freestyles
Prions

Man that thing was a plank, I think I sold it for like $40. Of course I only paid $90 at sniagrab. Thats when I was rockin fiero goggles, target ski pants, and an alpine design jacket. Whatever, it got me stoked on snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

haha I had an Airwalk board. Green. Good times..


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Nidecker Smoke
Drake F60 Bindings
Some horrible vans boots

I had this setup for way too long.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

*First Post*

first board is the one i just bought

Rossignol Sultan 150
Salomon Force binds
no boots yet.
can't wait for this season to start


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Salomon Transfer 156
Flow MK3 bindings
Airwalk somethings size 11, then Salomon Dialogue size 10.5

(I just got 9.5s, haha)


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

K2 Podium.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

My first board was a 146 (I think) Gnu...that was years ago. It was green, ugly and heavy! It was horrible to learn on. 

Not that I have upgraded to anything better, at least I don't think. The board I have now, I bought because it was inexpensive. It's a Spice Snowboard 133cm. I'd love to be able to afford a more highend board but I rarely go boarding so I couldn't justify the expense. 

If you're wondering about the size difference...the first board was massive to me! 

(God, I feel like I have to justify my crappy taste haha)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

just got boots
Salomon Maori 8.5 (yeah, small feets, i know)
early X-Mas gift from my bro


----------



## Argus333 (Jul 8, 2021)

Burton backhill


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Burton Elite 150 1985 MT BAKER \m/


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

2011 Burton Clash 159 w/ Burton Freestyle bindings


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

2011 bataleon the jam 164 ... yup, took a looooooong time to realise that was a mistake (stupid hurts, grass is green and sky is blue


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

CPU something..

Edit: no it wasn’t. A Burton Safari that i bought of a friends big brother took my virginity. But the CPU was my first love.


----------



## suntaimatty (May 23, 2021)

Rosignol recycler circa 1994? Total lifeless plank but I loved it. Still have it and almost all my boards. Going to make a table or something out of them.

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Brand new 1989 Sims Freestyle. Man, I saved my allowance for a year to be able to afford it 50/50 with my brother. I was 9 years old... Sorry, no pics and like-board pics from the web don't seem to work for some reason.


----------



## JBM (Jul 1, 2017)

1997 Hammer ex rental snowboard ... thought it was business>>


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

My first deck was an Original Sin 155cm, I forget the name of the model. Paired with Burton Customs and Vans Lemmings, that setup was my entire world - I was the kid at school who actually owned a setup, rather than having to rent. 

Man, I really liked that deck - I progressed quite a bit on it, on family trips to Utah and Colorado when I was a kid.

I think from now on I am just going to keep every deck I buy, and stop reselling unless I really really hate the board.


----------

